# Update on Flynn.



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

We finally got to Fitzpatrick Referrals, after an hour long hold up on the M25 and Flynn was sooo happy to be there, silly dog and really pleased to see Noel. 
Noel watched him walk and thought he may also have a back problem, because of how he walked.
He tested his reflexes - all okay, then came the physical exam. He flexed the new hip stretching it right out, bending it up and rotating it round in circles, no pain and no reaction from Flynn. 
Then he did the same with his right hip - definitely pain there as Flynn let out a few loud yelps. 
Next he felt his spine, then crouched behind Flynn while five of us held him, lifted his back legs off the ground, while he had his chin on his spine (said he can feel movement that way) and flexed them out - Flynn cried in pain. So a problem with his spine is suspected. It could just be because Flynn has had to use his back to help compensate for the bad hip, also while he was recovering from the last op he hasn't had a good hip to rely on.
So before the hip replacement today Noel is doing and MRI scan, he wants to see if there is any compression of the discs in the lower back, causing pressure on the nerves there, or if it's just due to back pain caused by compromising the right hip.
We are very hopeful that it's the latter because if it's compression he would need medication, physiotherapy and acupuncture. Spinal surgery would be a last option but the other treatments would be used first.
Either way the hip needs replacing as his back won't improve while he's using it to compensate for the hip.
After all that stress and pain Flynn was still pleased to see everyone, no sign of aggression and happily went off with the nurse - he's such an angel and a really brave boy. 

So now just waiting for the call from Noel and keeping fingers crossed Flynn doesn't have a back problem to deal with too.

His insurance has been a Godsend because without it my poor boy would not be able to cope with all of his problems and if in pain i'd have little option but to lose him.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

Fingers crossed for the back problem. And I'm awaiting the phone call too 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Sounds as if he has been very tolerant and brave already. Hoping for the best news possible for you all


----------



## Doolally (Oct 12, 2010)

What a sweetheart. He's lucky to have you as his mum. Fingers crossed for good news on his back, and hope the hip op goes well


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww!! That place seems amazing  Good luck to Flynn


----------



## BenMac (Oct 18, 2009)

What a brave soldier 
Hope it all works out well for him...big huggles!


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Don't know about the good mum thing - i'm the one who's been deciding when to give him pain killers and have only been looking at how he walks, never gave a thought to back problems. 

You know how you feel guilty that you should have done better but he is so brave I just cut his walks down and thought that would do. Never mind, after the scan we'll know more and he will be having good pain relief as from today so at least that's comforting. Do feel a bit wicked though but he's always so chirpy I didn't know.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

Malmum said:


> Don't know about the good mum thing - i'm the one who's been deciding when to give him pain killers and have only been looking at how he walks, never gave a thought to back problems.
> 
> You know how you feel guilty that you should have done better but he is so brave I just cut his walks down and thought that would do. Never mind, after the scan we'll know more and he will be having good pain relief as from today so at least that's comforting. Do feel a bit wicked though but he's always so chirpy I didn't know.


You adore that dog and you do everything possible for him! And he knows it too  The fact he's so bright and happy is because you're a good mum! You can't blame yourself that you've managed his pain and such so well!

He'll tell you himself how much he loves you when he's home
xxxx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh poor Flynn  Banjo send's heaps of sympathy in the back department. Everything crossed here for good results xxx


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Waiting for an update here! Poor lad having to go through this again. You cannot blame yourself if there is a back issue: he was bound to have to compensate somehow, bless him. He'll soon be back up and healthy.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

if there is a back issue it will hopefully sort itself once he has his hip healed and steady under him!

paws and fingers crossed for your furry dude


----------



## hairydog (Feb 15, 2009)

Hope everything goes ok, and it's not a problem with his back, good luck being sent to you ,hugs & kisses too.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Fingers crossed for Flynn (and you!). It is certainly a good example of why you should get the best insurance you can, thank goodness you did.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Dogless said:


> Fingers crossed for Flynn (and you!). It is certainly a good example of why you should get the best insurance you can, thank goodness you did.


You're right there. You think sometimes it's a lot of expense each month with all the dogs but when something like this happens it's so worth it. I could never have put enough money aside for what Flynn's had done so far and after today it'll be in excess of £12,000 since he was born, and all for £17 per month. You really can't beat it can you?


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Malmum said:


> You're right there. You think sometimes it's a lot of expense each month with all the dogs but when something like this happens it's so worth it. I could never have put enough money aside for what Flynn's had done so far and after today it'll be in excess of £12,000 since he was born, and all for £17 per month. You really can't beat it can you?


Certainly can't - you would have to have made a truly heartbreaking decision by now; peace of mind and the knowledge that you can give a dog every chance is worth every penny 

Flynn sounds like he is being very stoic about it all too.


----------



## archiesmum (Aug 28, 2010)

I hope all goes well for Flynn, you are a good mum but I know what you mean about feeling guilty.

You have done everything you could possibly do for Flynn and I hope his back is ok. The main thing is he is in the best possible place and in very capable hands.

If any of my dogs need surgery in the future I know where I will take them.

Flynn and Domino have both been very brave and I am conviced that Domino knows that I only put him through his io for his own good.

Best wishes

Val and Domino xx


----------



## MissBexi (Dec 27, 2009)

*What a lucky boy Flynn is to have a mumsy like you.. Fingers crossed there are no back problems. Thinking of you both.. Suki and Bailey send their hugs and licks to Flynn.. *


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

fingers crosses Flynns back isn't serious.

and hugs to you, i know how lost you are without him


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Big hugs to Flynn and you. Hope his back problems are only due to having to compensate for his hips.


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

I hope Flynn's hip operation cures his back problems. Poor love, I know how he feels with his bad back. Give him a big hug from me, and you can give that lovely Noel the vet a hug for me too


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Good luck to Flynn, fingers crossed its just pain from compensating for his hip

lots of nordic hugs from Kira, Grey and Keyu xxx


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Just had a phone call from Noel - Flynn's all done. The MRI is okay, so his back is not damaged, good news.
The replacement this time is a cemented one CFX - the last was a BFX, where the bone grows onto the replacement. He couldn't use the BFX this time as the hip joint was so damaged and the risk of failure was too great. So he now has two types of hip and either way they are both far better than his old ones.

I can hardly believe the deterioration in that hip over six months or the pain he must have been in without showing it. Anyway the op went well and my baby is now resting. Noel said he'll phone me tomorrow once he's mobilised and give me an update.

Night night baby boy sleep, tight mummy loves you lots. xxx


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Thats good news about his back
Good boy Flynn, get home soon :smile:


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

Ahh good stuff about his back!

Sweet dreams brave boy, back home with mum soon 

xxxx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Im so glad his back is ok, and the Op went well.
Keep us posted.xx


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Sooooo! glad your baby came through it all ok! GOOD LUCK for a happy and a LONG PAIN free future!  HUGS big cuddly baby!!!


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Glad it went okay you will be counting hours to you get him home


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Brilliant news, I so pleased his back is ok & the op is over & went well  x


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Not expecting a call til this afternoon as they will mobilise him first to see how he walks. Scary to think if i'd left it any longer he could have had disc compression, may not have had enough bone for a replacement and had to have a femoral head ostectomy  especially as he hasn't even been having proper walks, just ten mins at a time. Thank goodness I didn't take him out for real walks, imagine the damage I could have done. My kids always think I am over protective with Flynn but I know him and when I say he looks uncomfortable i'm probably right, just because he isn't reeling around in pain doesn't mean he's okay. 

Keeping fingers crossed he mobilises well now and can come home tomorrow. He's been through a lot in his three years but now he should be able to enjoy a lovely free life, just like he deserves. Can't wait to have him back home, it's funny how just having one dog out of the house makes so much difference and has also shown me who gets the most attention, lol!


----------



## seratobyflynn (Mar 30, 2011)

My Flynn wishes your Flynn good times ahead!


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Great news, heres to a nice long pain free life for Flynn.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

FAntastic news on FLynns Op and brilliant that his back was not affected. 

I hope all goes smoothly today and he is mobile soon so he can come home 

What a long journey it sound slike you have been through togethe rwith his hips but hopefully the light at the end of the tunnel is getting brighter 

Thank You for the update.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Oh wow he seems to be doing fantastic already :thumbup:

I'm in awe of that man :001_wub:

Hope you get a call with good news later on


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for the update! 

Can't wait for him to be home. Goes to show how much both owner and dog benefit when they're so close 


Em
xxxx


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Glad flynn's op went well! Hope he is home soon and has a speedy recovery!


----------



## oveione (Aug 15, 2009)

Glad flynns doing ok


----------



## MissBexi (Dec 27, 2009)

*So pleased to here Flynn is doing so well. Hopefully it won't be too long till he's back home and out playing around pain free.. *


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Great news 
We`re wishing Flynn a speedy recovery, hope he can run about and play like a normal dog asap 

( as for the good Mummy comment.... if it wasn`t for you being such a wonderful Mum to Flynn, he wouldn`t be where he is right now,with decent insurance and getting all the help and treatment he needs, not to mention all the TLC he is about to come home to  )


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

So pleased the news so far has been positive


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Had a call and he's coming home tomorrow at 10.15 :thumbup:

He's not keen on using the leg at the mo and is being a bit stroppy (his words) don't believe it for a minute, he's an angel, lol!

Mobilizing with a sling, ate a little but not toileted yet. The op went well with no hiccups but was a little more difficult than the last, he said the second usually is. Has lots of pain relief and is quite comfortable. Will see Noel in the morning as he wants to hand him over personally.

Sounds like it's a little more uncomfortable this time, poor baby! :cryin: Wish I could fast forward six weeks.

Will update tomorrow when home then add to his diary - hopefully this will be useful for anyone else also having a second hip done. Also it's different from the last time as another kind of implant has been used.

Looking forward to getting him home and in his crate, i'm sure that will help him settle.


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

Oh I'm so glad you'll soon have him back with you. Even if he is being a bit moody (and if he is who could blame him, I'm sure I would be too if I'd just had that op!) hopefully he'll start to feel better just by being home with his mummy and in familiar surroundings.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Glad all is going well and Flynn's back is OK too .


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

Glad he'll be home soon! He'll perk up as soon as he sees his mum.

Doggies have been asking after him on the dog thread too ....:yikes: Not that there IS a dog thread :yikes: *shifty eyes*

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Glad all went well.

Sending Flynn lots and lots of get well wishes and healing vibes. xx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Glad he seems to be doing OK, Even if he is a bit stroppy, I dont blame him, he really has been so good and had to put up with a lot. Glad hes coming home tomorrow too. Awful without them dont matter how many dogs you have theres still a big space left.
(Well extra big space in flynns case, emotionally and geographically.)


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

So pleased you have had some good news hope he is back home and mended really soon.


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

thats fab news hun im so glad it all whent well xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

Great news :thumbup:


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I just phoned and spoke to the guy in the kennel area who's dealing with him and he has started to walk on the leg - yay!  He said he's not being naughty but just sits and refuses to move when he takes him outside and with his size there's little they can do other than take him back in. I asked if it was windy down there, because it is here and he said it was - that explains it I said, he's a bit scared of the wind and as it's all fieilds around there must be quite a gale. He said he also has a buster collar on so that probably traps the wind too, making it noisier. He's a bit of a wuss and if it's too windy refuses to go out for a walk even when here, so I understand now - the big scaredy cat! 

I said to David that i'm sure he'll be fine when he gets home - I have no trouble getting him in and out because I have ..........DOLLY MIXTURES!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

aww bless him, dolly mixtures


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

So pleased he's doing well: what will his mobility be like once he's fully recovered?


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

Glad hes doing well  xxxxx


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

AWW! Flynn, glad to hear the op went well and that he is also ready to come home so soon! What a good boy. Think in 6 weeks what a new lease he will have. You must have such an amazing bond with him having to go through so much together.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Once he's fully recovered his mobility should be the same as any normal Mal, fingers crossed it is and he'll definitely be free of pain.

I do have a very strong bond with Flynn, seeing him born helped with that coupled with the fact that i'd never intended to keep him but at around four weeks old he started to follow me, sit with me and sleep on the sofa with me, while the other pups were very independent. By around seven weeks I knew I couldn't part with him - telling my kids was hard as he'd always been the loudest, most annoying of all the pups and they couldn't understand why i'd choose him - but I didn't, he chose me.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Hope flynns well today


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

How is Flynn today? Xx


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

We picked Flynn up this morning around 11am, he was pleased to see us but very uncomfortable this time.  This operation was more complicated than the last and more invasive, the joint had deteriorated so much. There is a lot of bruising and he's obviously in pain despite Rimadly and a Fentanyl patch. Last time there was no swelling, this time there is and Noel said as that starts to go down he'll be more comfortable.
He's not at all keen on walking and luckily we still have the sling from last time, plus the sling from today so three of us are supporting under his belly and under his chest - that way he has to mobilze but no more than 5 - 10 mins, just enough for him to toilet, which so far he's only managed a few drops here and there. He won't squat and therefore can't toilet but i'm sure he will in the next few hours.
I will up date his diary of a hip replacement soon and post his x rays etc. but for now he is sleeping.

One thing I would say is if you ever have a dog with two bad hips don't think you can get away with having just one done as the pressure on Flynns right hip has been so extensive and caused great deterioration to it. It was also taking it's toll on his back and luckily we caught that before any damage was done. I'm just glad it's been done now and I didn't wait any longer because Noel has had to build up the bone for this op - otherwise he would have had to have a femoral head ostectomy - where the whole joint is removed and scar tissue/muscle builds up and replaces it - a very big ordeal particularly in a heavy dog.

Poor baby is sleeping now and when he wakes he'll be taken out again - quite a feat I can tell you! Good times ahead though and we know it has to get worse in order to get better - hard seeing him hobbling though but we keep telling him it's only for a while, if only he could understand eh?


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh bless him  Glad he's home with you 

I bet he's exhausted. Big hugs Flynn xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh poor baby  Im glad you got him home safe & everything crossed for a very good & speedy recovery  x


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aww poor lad hope he feels better soon and heals quickly xxx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Aww bless him he has been so brave, felt quite teary looking at his pics.
Onward and upward now though. Its amazing what can be done now to help give them a full life.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh poor Flynn!!! :crying: Hope he gets better real soon.


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

Aw, bless his little heart, really makes you wish they understood so that you could explain that it's for the best to free him of pain in the long term. Sounds like you have a tough few weeks ahead of you, but at least you know why you are doing it and the goal so that must help.

Sending speedy recovery vibes your way!


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh bless him, like you said- if only they knew  I hope the swelling goes down quickly xxx


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I feel some may think "why did she put him through all that?" but tbh if I hadn't he'd most likely have been crippled by the age of four - his HD was so very bad and the other hip has been a blessing for him, so hopefully this will be the same.

It's tough going right now and I have to admit to being quite tearful, I obviously love him so much and have to see him this way but like I said I have to stay focussed on what his life would have been like without these ops and that he has a much brighter future if this works out like the last one.

So when I want a cry, it's off to the bathroom so as he cant see!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Just hang on in there; you know that it will be worth it in the end for a mobile, pain-free Flynn. x


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

We went through this with Jake and two cruciate replacements. It's a killer to see them suffer. I'd give anything to make them understand, but all you can do is carry on as you are. Big hugs to you, cos I'm sure Flynn's getting plenty.


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

Malmum said:


> I feel some may think "why did she put him through all that?" but tbh if I hadn't he'd most likely have been crippled by the age of four - his HD was so very bad and the other hip has been a blessing for him, so hopefully this will be the same.
> 
> It's tough going right now and I have to admit to being quite tearful, I obviously love him so much and have to see him this way but like I said I have to stay focussed on what his life would have been like without these ops and that he has a much brighter future if this works out like the last one.
> 
> So when I want a cry, it's off to the bathroom so as he cant see!


Don't be so hard on yourself, anyone can tell you love that dog to bits and are doing what's best for him and his future. It is bound to be difficult for a while with operations, and like with people recovery will seem painfully slow compared to how quickly the op makes you bedbound. Like you say, when it's difficult you have to remind yourself what the alternative could have been.


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

oh bless him, *hugs* to you both


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

Malmum said:


> I feel some may think "why did she put him through all that?" but tbh if I hadn't he'd most likely have been crippled by the age of four - his HD was so very bad and the other hip has been a blessing for him, so hopefully this will be the same.
> 
> It's tough going right now and I have to admit to being quite tearful, I obviously love him so much and have to see him this way but like I said I have to stay focussed on what his life would have been like without these ops and that he has a much brighter future if this works out like the last one.
> 
> So when I want a cry, it's off to the bathroom so as he cant see!


Know where your coming from here. Will be thinking of you over the next few weeks, and looking forward to the pics of the first walk


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Aw bless, those pictures...

So pleased he is home, just baby steps from here on in now


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Poor Flynn. Pleased he's back home now and I hope he's feeling more comfortable soon.


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

Wishing Flynn a speedy recovery.

I'm sure most dog owners/lovers will know exactly why you've done this for him....and most would do it for their dogs too.


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Arr! he looks so sore! poor baby  he is such a brave boy! LOTS n LOTS of healing Vibes for your baby


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

oh poor Flynn. He doesn't seem to happy... but in the long term I am sure it will all be mroe than worth it. hugs to you too malmum, must be so hard seeing him this way... but you know it's only temporary!


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Flynn looks so tired in the pictures and thats a serious haircut bless him.

Hope his swelling goes down quickly and he is soon feeling more himself.


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

What a brave little soilder  he looks comfy in his pics and a bit worse for wear but soon be back up playing, big cuddles from balto xx


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

aww bless him poor baby big hugs to you both xx


----------



## Petloversdigest (Dec 10, 2010)

Every day will see things getting a little easier and less sore - hang on in there - you will be so very glad when you see Flynn running about in a few months time....


----------



## frosty2010 (Apr 2, 2010)

Malmum said:


> Don't know about the good mum thing - i'm the one who's been deciding when to give him pain killers and have only been looking at how he walks, never gave a thought to back problems.
> 
> You know how you feel guilty that you should have done better but he is so brave I just cut his walks down and thought that would do. Never mind, after the scan we'll know more and he will be having good pain relief as from today so at least that's comforting. Do feel a bit wicked though but he's always so chirpy I didn't know.


Thing is you are doing everything you can  and based on our other conversations you couldn't love him anymore if you tried.

I love hes ok and all goes well for you both.

Crystal & Ryan & Yogi.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Awwwwwwh bless him :001_wub: 
Wishing you a speedy recovery Flynn, and hope that the swelling goes down soon.
Wags and Licks from Dixie and Dave xxxxx


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks so much everyone for your kind wishes - i've told Flynn all about them and he is very happy. 

He has managed a few small wee's tonight and although he tried to crawl out of the door a couple of times, has realised he really won't go anywhere unless he actually stands up, lol! We are now mobilising him with two of us like before and he's beginning to fair better then earlier but the bruising seems to be stopping him when he tries to poop - suppose if it's that bruised outside it must be inside too, as he yelps and stops. Hopefully tomorrow he'll be more comfortable and be able to "go". He has wagged his tail a few times though and gives us lots of kisses, so is a getting in better spirits.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

Glad he's picking up  Thought he would once he was back with his mum xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Wishing him speedy recovery


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Flynns new hip has dislocated so Noel is operating again tomorrow and trying something different, fingers crossed it works.

Apparently he thinks it has been dislocated since day one of coming home but I beg to differ as his after care has been identical to before, except this time he hasn't slept in the crate more than once, he's slept in a small area of the front room I cordoned off and i've slept there with him , he's had care from Emma and I 24/7 since coming home. We haven't even slept at the same time, one being on watch and one snoozing on the sofa, having a max of three hours sleep each for the last few days - exhausting! To me the only reason he didn't show so much pain in the first two days is because he was covered by the Fentanyl patch, once that expired on Friday the pain began to show.

He was checked over by a vet at Fitzpatricks yesterday and the dislocation wasn't picked up, so he suffered another 2 hour journey home, plus the two hour journey there and spent an agonising night with me sleeping next to him on the floor and this morning decided to take him back - another 2 hour trip for him while in agony.

I should be fuming but at the mo but can't stop crying, thinking of all the pain my beautiful baby has been in and even so still loving towards us - it breaks my heart it really does, can't eat, sleep or think straight as i've been so worried the last few days.

Hoping tomorrows op will be a success but we won't know until the hip has been in a few weeks as it could dislocate immediately again - so scared right now.
I think Noel is not too happy that he was sent home yesterday, he rarely has a day off and when he does look what happens.

Fingers crossed for my Flynny and at least for now he is comfortable with opioid pain relief, no pain tonight but i'm so sad for him and for what could happen next if it all goes wrong!


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Oh just seen all this (well the last post  ) good luck to the wee chap, I hope it is a success this time - all paws crossed here - shall have you and wee flynn in my thoughts!


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh I'm sorry, poor Flynn!  I really hope everything goes well tomorrow for him.


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm really, really sorry to hear this, I hope everything gets better for him, and you.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh no, poor Flynn, he is really going through the mill this time .

Fingers crossed for everything going well today; hope that you are as OK as you possibly can be in the circumstances Malmum. x


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

on no, im so sorry. i'll be thinking about you both today and cant wait to hear he is fine and all sorted.


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

aww bless him i really hope it all goes well and it stays in place this time huge hugs hun xxxxx


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Oh no the poor boy 

I bet Noel is cross and its not hard to see why! How was the dislocation picked up if he was sent home did you take him back again or had they done x rays or something?

Poor lad I hope he gets on OK, lots of hugs to you all x x


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Poor boy  hope his new op goes well I think it goes to
Show how brave dogs are and how lovely your boy is to be that much pain and still wag his tail  

X


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

Just read the whole of this thread, I don't know how I missed it from the beginning. It has made me cry. Bless Flynn and him being so brave and beautiful through his pain. I am staggered at how fabulous he has been through his ordeal and how you have coped. 
Thinking of you all and hopefully it will all be sorted very soon.XXX


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

How awful for you all  Poor Flynn. You have given him the best possible love and attention so must not blame yourself here. I hope todays Op goes as well as it can and beautiful Flynn is on the road to recovery soon.


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

What a brave boy he is, everything crossed for the next op and recovery xxxxx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh god no  poor boy & you, everything crossed here for todays op to be a success x


----------



## Petloversdigest (Dec 10, 2010)

One of my rescue dogs had a dislocated hip for 14 days before anyone realised (due to the nature of her other injuries after being hit by a car) and she made a complete and uneventful recovery and never had any trouble from that hip even at 17 years old when she died - if Flynn was still for most of the time then he protected himself from getting too sore, I hope his op today goes well, and wish him a complete and very boring uneventful recovery!


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

I hope everything goes well today, I can't believe that poor boy has to go through another op.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> Oh no the poor boy
> 
> I bet Noel is cross and its not hard to see why! How was the dislocation picked up if he was sent home did you take him back again or had they done x rays or something?
> 
> Poor lad I hope he gets on OK, lots of hugs to you all x x


We took him back again yesterday because he was in so much pain and we wanted him admitted - I don't even know if the dislocation was picked up through x ray or just Noel physically examining him, I was too upset yesterday to ask tbh  all I do know is he went to hell and back and suffered a further two car journeys and who knows if we hadn't decided to leave him there, could have endured more as it was the same vet who saw him the day before!

I don't blame myself for this either, as Flynns walking has been the same since he came home (have his discharge on video) and the care we have given even surpassed the care given the last time, because we could see how uncomfortable he was but we put that down to the swelling and bruising.

That's all I can say at the mo but the more I look into it the more angry I become and i'm still crying so we've all had distress over this - none more so than my baby boy though


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Malmum said:


> We took him back again yesterday because he was in so much pain and we wanted him admitted - I don't even know if the dislocation was picked up through x ray or just Noel physically examining him, I was too upset yesterday to ask tbh  all I do know is he went to hell and back and suffered a further two car journeys and who knows if we hadn't decided to leave him there, could have endured more as it was the same vet who saw him the day before!
> 
> I don't blame myself for this either, as Flynns walking has been the same since he came home (have his discharge on video) and the care we have given even surpassed the care given the last time, because we could see how uncomfortable he was but we put that down to the swelling and bruising.
> 
> That's all I can say at the mo but the more I look into it the more angry I become and i'm still crying so we've all had distress over this - none more so than my baby boy though


Gosh that is bad that you had to take him back yourself because he was in so much pain :nonod:

Poor lad. I don't see how it can be your fault you keep a vigil for him and that must be hard enough, you can only keep his hip in the condition it is in.

Poor boy, he seems a strong lad hopefully everything will go well for him today and you'll be able to see an improvement.

Sending lots of hugs x


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2011)

Just Hugs.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh Flynn  *big gentle hugs*
Hope he is allright and there are no more set backs xxxx


----------



## oveione (Aug 15, 2009)

Poor boy fingers and paws crossed here for your boy


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Just caught up, Lots of hugs to you all. Hope everything goes well today.


----------



## archiesmum (Aug 28, 2010)

Only just caught up with this post. I hope Flynn makes a full recovery. What vet did you see with Flynn the second time? I would be fuming, has there been any explainations on how it happened?

Sending lots of healing vibes to Flynn and hugs to you.

Val xx


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

how is he holding out hun i hope he isnt to uncomftorble big hugs to you all xxxxx


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

archiesmum said:


> Only just caught up with this post. I hope Flynn makes a full recovery. What vet did you see with Flynn the second time? I would be fuming, has there been any explainations on how it happened?
> 
> Sending lots of healing vibes to Flynn and hugs to you.
> 
> Val xx


It was Alex who didn't spot the dislocation, I haven't seen him before i've only ever seen Noel in the past. I have spoken to David on the phone too and not entirely happy with his advice either tbh!


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh no what bad news. Sending healing vibes over the ether for Flynn xx


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Has Flynn had his op today?


----------



## MissBexi (Dec 27, 2009)

*So sorry that things aren't going great for Flynn. Keeping my fingers crossed for you and thinking of you both. ((hugs)) x x*


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

So sorry to read about Flynn I hope this op is successful and he has a speedy recovery, Sending hugs to you, you must be so worried xxx


----------



## archiesmum (Aug 28, 2010)

I haven't seen Alex or David, I have only dealt with Noel or Michael and of course the hydrotherapists.

I hope the op went well and Flynn will be back home where he belongs. I can imagine what you are all going through especially Flynn. Hopefull this won't set him back too much.

Hugs

Val xx


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Bless poor flynn hope it gets sorted soon


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

So sorry to hear your Flynn is not doing well. I hope they manage to get him better soon , this must be awful for you both (((hugs)))


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks again everyone for your kind wishes. 

Flynn had his op last evening and Noel phoned to say he was just coming round. He has good pain cover and will be mobilised later today, so am waiting for a phone call - again!!!

He has put a longer "arm" onto the implant and is hoping that will make it a tighter fit and not dislocate this time - all very touch and go though, so we just have to wait and see. I pray to god this one works because two major ops in just over a week is bad enough but three is unthinkable. All here are extremely worried but at least we feel confident that Noel is doing his best for Flynn.
Bringing him home is going to be a trial because we'll be so scared that it will happen again, so Emma and I are getting as much sleep as possible because we know it'll be thin on the ground once he comes home.

I spent the majority of Sunday in tears as I couldn't cope with all the pain i'd seen him go through and the guilt that I should have left him at Fitzpatricks last Saturday instead of bringing him back home. Anyone would feel the same, after all it's us who speak for our babies and they rely on us because of it. This time if I have any doubts whatever he'll be back like a shot and I won't bring him home unless he's x rayed and i'm sure he's fine.


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Awww, thanks for the update, I haven't stopped thinking about him. He's such a brave boy. 
Everything is crossed for him this time. Hope it goes well, when he comes home. Get lots of sleep whilst you both can.


----------



## archiesmum (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanks for the update, I don't thik Noel would let you take him home unless he is 100% sure this time, as you say Flynn has had 2 ops already. 

I shall be thinking of you all.

Hugs

Val xx

If you need to let off steam or just need to speak to someone I am here for you.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Bless him. Got everything crossed that this time works out better x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Glad the Op seemed to go well and everything crossed for Flynn that this will now be a success. Was getting really worried when you hadnt updated until this morning, Lots of hugs to you Flynn and the family.
Try not to blame yourself, these breeds are so stoic they really dont tell you when things are wrong always. Its happened to both me and friends with them too.


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

Bless him, hope it works out better for you both this time xxxx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Glad the op went well, everything crossed here still for him  x


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2011)

Absolutely everything crossed here for a good outcome this time


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Hope everything works out just like you hoped this time round!


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I just hope he still has a mum to come out to as I can't stop bawling. 
Noel spent all night with him last night til 4.45 this morning because he was so distressed. He thinks it is all too much for him emotionally and the drugs he's had can have that effect too, the post op trauma of the last few days hasn't helped either.

At least Noel is looking after him but I can't bear thinking of him in his kennel, no matter how plush it all is - he needs his mummy and I can't be there and it's breaking my heart right now!


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Malmum said:


> I just hope he still has a mum to come out to as I can't stop bawling.
> Noel spent all night with him last night til 4.45 this morning because he was so distressed. He thinks it is all too much for him emotionally and the drugs he's had can have that effect too, the post op trauma of the last few days hasn't helped either.
> 
> At least Noel is looking after him but I can't bear thinking of him in his kennel, no matter how plush it all is - he needs his mummy and I can't be there and it's breaking my heart right now!


I'm probably being ridiculous here, but there is no way they'd allow you to go there and stay with him would they?

I did this with my Nelson when he needed to be on a drip and have various diagnoctics run, but this did not involve an overnight....

I'm so sorry for you bot, hopefully the end result will make all this trauma worth it for all of you!


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

so sorry, just caught this thread.
keeping my fingers and everything crossed flynn has now gone past the worse, and everything will get better now. at least you have noel tending to him and will get the best treatment possible, even though you have been through this before, the trauma this time is understandably getting you down.
be strong, you have a long way to go, but hes lucky hes got you.
get plenty of rest now before he comes home.
i know how it is, took me forever to get over harrys accident, recovery, and stress. but hes now just as he was before.
thinking of you.
michelle x


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I don't think I could stay tbh although i'm pretty sure Noel would let me if I really wanted but I couldn't see him and then walk away without him, sort of build his hopes up then leave him behind - just make it worse for both of us.

Thank you val, I know you've been through all this too but if I had a chat you wouldn't know what on earth I was going on about right now 'cos i'm fine one minute and blabbing the next, lol. Thank you Michelle too, i'm sure everyone understands what it's like to be away from your baby when he's in need but Noel can give him much more than I can at the mo and I have to keep reminding myself that - all the love in the world won't help him, it's veterinary care he needs now and he's getting plenty of that - as Noel said today they are all "pulling out all the stops" for Flynn now. At least that's some comfort and hopefully he'll settle down soon and begin to recover again.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Stay strong, can't imagine how difficult this whole situation must be. I must say though that Noel sounds absolutely fantastic!

Paws still crossed here for you and Flynn.


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

you cant ask for any more than the best, noel, looking after him.
keep us updated, and be positive for your baby. i know its hard.
michelle x


----------



## archiesmum (Aug 28, 2010)

I home you get Flynn back home soon for all concerned. I know when Archie my springer had parvo they sent him home because they thought he would get better quicker in his own home.

Lots of hugs to you all and as I said before I am always here for you.

Val xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2011)

I haven't caught up on this thread lately so just wanted to say sorry he's going through a hard time and hope you have him home again soon


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Just a quickie - brought Flynn home this afternoon and his leg looks fabulous. Noel wanted him to come home because he said he was distressed and there's a limit to how much sedation they can give him to keep him calm and quiet. Had anaesthetic for the final x ray and when a Mal has that they yell for the next couple of days - it's just what they do and the noise here is horrendous, lol. Not worried as we've seen it all before, just hope the neighbours don't think we're killing him  Noel doesn't realise that Mals will make a hell of a noise after sedation/anaesthetic and thought it was anxiety.

Anyway he has a size 6 arm in the implant now, the first was a size 0 - so we'll see if this works, no swelling or bruising this time and he had one to one care throughout and not charging for the op. Will put a video up in a day or two for you to see just how much racket he's making - deafening it is and we had this all the way home too - for three whole hours. Crazy dogs they are, yet when he dislocated he didn't cry at all until he moved.

Looking good though - now for the next six weeks of me an Em watching over him.

Lovely to have him home.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Glad its all gone well and you now have Flynn home where he belongs.
Sounds about right Lol, If they are shouting their mouths off on the way to normal, Quiet then there is something brewing. 
Big hugs to Flynn, and to you try to get as much rest inbetween as you can,
or Flynn wont be the only one in need to nursing.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Glad he is back where he belongs with his family and all went well. The yelling sounds awful, hope it is not as bad as I am imagining it to be!


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2011)

Glad he's home


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Brilliant So glad he's home, your update seems 'happier'
Pleased he doesn't have swelling and bruising.Hope you;ve got lots of sleep in the bank.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Dogless said:


> The yelling sounds awful, hope it is not as bad as I am imagining it to be!


I bet it's worse, lol - you wait til I get time to put the video up, if you didn't know Mals you'd swear there's something wrong! 

He's just beginning to quieten down, getting lots of fuss and coming round a bit. He's had lots of drugs over the past few days and they need to leave his system.

Will update later when I get time and thanks for your kind wishes i'll tell Flynn when he's quiet enough to hear me!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Malmum said:


> I bet it's worse, lol - you wait til I get time to put the video up, if you didn't know Mals you'd swear there's something wrong!
> 
> He's just beginning to quieten down, getting lots of fuss and coming round a bit. He's had lots of drugs over the past few days and they need to leave his system.
> 
> Will update later when I get time and thanks for your kind wishes i'll tell Flynn when he's quiet enough to hear me!


Oh bless him; hope he's quiet for you soon then!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Im so pleased hes home


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Good news that he is home at last


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Good to hear he is home


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Great news, now you can concentrate on his recovery, everything crossed for it to be a speedy, hasstle free one  x


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

Glad he's back home and hope he makes a good recovery this time!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Bless him, hope you're all doing well


----------



## MissBexi (Dec 27, 2009)

*So pleased to hear you've got Flynn home.. Despite the noise I bet he's glad to be home with his mumsy. 
Fingers crossed for a speedy recovery. 
Hugs and Licks from Bailey and Suki xxwoofxx*


----------



## hairydog (Feb 15, 2009)

Been following your thread, really glad he's home cos thats the best thing for him, and i'm sure you dont give a damn about the noise cos you love him to bits and it's good to hear, all the best to him and hope it goes ok from now on.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

How is he today?
Hoping no news is good news


----------



## oveione (Aug 15, 2009)

Glad his home


----------



## oveione (Aug 15, 2009)

Glad his home bet your feeling much better


----------



## archiesmum (Aug 28, 2010)

I am so pleased Flynn is home. I have been thinking of you and remembering how long the days seemed when waiting for phone calls!

I hope Flynn goes from strength to strength and all goes smoothly from now on.

Lots of hugs to you all.

Val xx


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

glad you got your flynn home,
best wishes for a speedy recovery, at least you know what to expect.
kisses to flynn from us,
michellex


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Very quick update. Trying to stop him lying on the op side is a nightmare tbh, he's sedated but he still fights us at times, four hours this morning and we were exhausted. Noel said he can lie on the op side as long as we hoist him straight to his feet and he doesn't use any pressure himself. Well, he just snuck a surprise on me while I was leaning over him and turned onto it and is now sound asleep. Bet he's real comfortable be we are watching him like a hawk because as soon as he wakes we have to get him straight up.

This is the hardest job we've ever done and is so tiring, always on our toes, sleeping on the floor on a duvet next to his bed and a lead tied round my wrist, with Emma on the sofa on standby. Had the vet out yesterday as he was making so much noise but he said it was all the drugs needing to come out of his system and would put up a drip here today if he didn't start drinking - which thankfully he has and has had a pee.

He's getting better by the day but it doesn't stop the pressure on us for now, after two weeks it will be a little better but not really good til after six - - phew, must dash!


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Im glad he is improving


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2011)

That sounds like herd work, going to be with it in the end though.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

So glad he is improving, it must be so exhausting and such a worry, It will all be worth it in the end though. Trouble is they are terrors for doing everything you dont want them to do and they shouldnt be doing.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2011)

So glad he's slowly improving, but sorry it's so tiring for you!


----------



## oveione (Aug 15, 2009)

So glad his feeling better wont be long till his running around causing mischief again


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Glad hes ok. You must be exhausted.


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

sounds very tiering, but you're doing a great job! Hope things only get better from now on!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Exhausting; glad that things are finally going the right way for Flynn. I take it the screaming has stopped? Haven't been able to stop thinking about it since you posted yesterday for some reason!


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

thinking of you, and good luck with your recovery flynn.
i know how worrying and tiring it can be. i spent every day for ages in harrys pen with him so he was rested, it so drains you the worry and letting them out in the garden for wees. every day is a day closer to getting better, thats how i managed to get through it. and you will as you did before.
michelle x


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

The screaming went on from picking him up on Weds @ 3pm til Thursday eve @ 8pm literally non stop, the anaesthetic leaving his system. I eventually got the vet out on Thurs morn at 11am because although they do howl off the anaesthetic this was quite abnormal to me. Vet said just wait for it to clear prob about 48 hours and he was right. Friday eve we saw our Flynn again, he woke from a nap at 8pm, looked at us and got all waggy, kissed all of us loads then head held high howled and howled, wagging all the time - as if to say "I'm back!" was beautiful to see. He's much more settled now, is walking very well on the new hip, still wants to walk all over the place though and can't but is getting back to my baby again. 

This morning after his first poo at 4am, he slept for six whole hours and Em and I had a wonderful five hours sleep. He's munching on a frozen rib bone right now and nearly finished so must go, still have to keep him close for when he stands up, which he's doing lots of now so it's a mad dash by Em and I to support him. All's going well though.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

Great to hear


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

That's brilliant, hope it all continues this well for you!


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

So good to hear hes doing well


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Fantastic that he is starting to get back to his old self. Sounds like it has been a rocky road for all concerned.

If a Mals howling is anything like an Akita's than it pretty impressive. I love our lads welcome talk we get


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Glad to hear he is more back to the old Flynn.


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Awww, that sounds brilliant


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I hope there are no more setbacks and he is on a fast road to recovery.
Sounds exhausting, but I bet it's nothing, knowing how happy and fit he will be when it's all over and he can walk pain free again


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

This is a great update


----------



## oveione (Aug 15, 2009)

Aww thats great news well done flynn and you your a wonderfull doggy mum


----------



## archiesmum (Aug 28, 2010)

Fantastic news. It is so good to hear Flynn is so much better. Lets hope there will be no more problems.

Val xx


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Great to hear he is getting back to normal handsome boy


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

After a very restless day yesterday, Flynn confused and wanting his own way he is very calm and happy so far today. He wanted so badly to get on their sofa bed, so today Em and I have taken the mattress off and put it on the floor, put the metal frame in the garden and Flynn is in seventh heaven, sleeping like a babe on the mattress.
Great to see him so relaxed and comfortable and his walking is excellent in just over a week post op. The swelling has nearly all gone down and you can see tendon movement at last. We have also learned how to time his sedative and are now getting much better results with it. So far so good!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

That's fantastic! Sounds like you're all getting on much better second time around.

Hope he continues to do as well


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Excellent update; sounds as if you are really getting somewhere.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Excellent news, so glad its all going so much better now.


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

Oh, I'm so glad things are looking better for you. Hopefully you are all getting more sleep now too.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

As he is now on his mattress, sling and harness at the ready.










Feeling better, the best howl off ever! 










Welcome back baby boy, we all missed you so much. xxx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Aww bless him, its so nice to see, he has been so brave and good through it all really, Im so happy he is more his old self. He really is a fantastic boy.


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

So glad he is feeling more himself and recovering well from his op


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Bless, lovely to hear hes doing so well. He looks so peaceful-in the first pic


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

so glad flynn is now progressing and hes happy and relaxed, makes all the difference.
you are amazing to have to go through this all over again. cant wait to hear every update on him, hes so brave, and it will all be worth it very soon.
michelle x


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Malmum said:


> After a very restless day yesterday, Flynn confused and wanting his own way he is very calm and happy so far today. He wanted so badly to get on their sofa bed, so today Em and I have taken the mattress off and put it on the floor, put the metal frame in the garden and Flynn is in seventh heaven, sleeping like a babe on the mattress.
> Great to see him so relaxed and comfortable and his walking is excellent in just over a week post op. The swelling has nearly all gone down and you can see tendon movement at last. We have also learned how to time his sedative and are now getting much better results with it. So far so good!


Aww bless him  they do like there comforts, Im so pleased he sounds like he's on the mend x


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Really good to hear he is doing so well now!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Glad he's doing so well it's lively to hear such positive updates


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Whoop! Whoop! you go big scrummy boy!!! 
Soooooo! glad he is on the mend! well done Mummy!  x


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

Glad hes finally on the mend


----------



## seratobyflynn (Mar 30, 2011)

Glad alls well! Flynn was sending him some Flynn good thoughts!


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Just to let you all know, Flynn is doing really well now. He is sleeping for a good four hours at a time which means Em and I can get a break, bath in peace, eat slowly and have a nap too if we want. 
We have a better sedation for him as we've tried some different combinations and at last found one that works well and Flynn has no bad effects from. The ACP on it's own (40mgs) was freaking him out, he was a acting scared and disorientated - the Diazepam (20mgs) was relaxing him but he couldn't sleep - so we now have a combination of 20mgs Diazepam and 10mgs ACP, one to relax and the other to sedate. It is working wonderfully, he is very calm and relaxed when awake and not freaking at all. I think the ACP dose was far too high for him and although it worked last time with 30mgs, this time it had a bad effect on him. The small 10mgs dose is ideal, just enough to send him off to sleep.
He is eating and drinking well as well as toileting. He is playful but not crazy and his fave game is pass the parcel because he loves ripping up the newspaper.

Pass the parcel.



















A bedtime cuddle with his Auntie Em, she'll kill me for this, lol.









My beautiful boy looking happy and getting back to normal.









Em and I would like to thank you all so much for your good wishes, it has helped no end to give us strength and hope and as you don't even know Flynn it has meant so much to us during this very difficult, emotional time.
If you knew Flynn you would love him, as he would you - he is a dog in a million and the thought of losing him was too much to bear. He's been through so much pain and discomfort, yet still been our lovely boy, never aggressive, even though in pain and confused at times.

Thank you all so much, this forum is wonderful and only because of people like you. xxx
'


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwww bless him, he looks realy relaxed in the last pic such a lovely boy, glad he's on the mend x


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I was really looking forward to you posting something like this; Flynn looks well and truly on the mend, relaxed and happy.

I am so glad that you have got through it and can now take a little time to look after yourselves again too .x.


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

Great update!!! Glad he is definatly on the mend now and is getting back to his usual self


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

absoloutely wonderful news! He is beautiful , and sch a brave boy ((Hugs to you both))


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

thats fantastic news, ive been thinking about you all


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Lovely to hear such a positive update  Best wishes to you, Flynn and the family.


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

so pleased to hear flynns recovery is going well and everything seems ok.
i have been checking in every day.
you are doing a marvellous job,
i know what its like to get peoples support, i had loads on another forum im on and we are like a family and they helped me through some bad times, and they say harry is only as good as he is today because of the long slow progress we had with him. that picture of flynn and em is wonderful, my hubby took pics like that when harry was in a pen for 3months and i used to sit and sleep in the day with him. and hubby slept downstairs for 3mths with him too.
he really is a very gorgeous handsome fella,adorable.
and he looks pretty good considering what hes been through, eyes are bright which is a good sign. well done.
michelle x


----------



## oveione (Aug 15, 2009)

Thats great flynn is doing so well his gorgoues


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

he looks so happy  Fab photos!
x


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

U have all certainly been on a roller coaster of emotions, so pleased 2 hear he is doing very well and recovering nicely, I've heard of a few folks who have been to Noel, he does some truly fabulous work and is one in a million, love and hugs 2 u all xx


----------



## hairydog (Feb 15, 2009)

Well done, you deserve a pat on the back for what you have done for your dog, not easy !!!
I know a girl who has a 13mnth Rockweiller which has been diagnosed with hip dysplacia in both hips, but has decided to leave it and let nature take it's course, she said' if i get 8yrs out of him i will be happy' told her she will be lucky bacause he is limping some days already, told her all about you and what you have done, she even has insurance...!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Those pictures are so lovely too see, way to go Flynn, he looks fantastic especially in the last one. Glad you an Em are getting a breather and a bit more sleep now he is more settled too. Big hugs to you all.


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Those pictures tell a story  I'm glad he seems better


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

He goes back to see Noel on Tuesday to have his stitches out and a general check up. I have had no end of support from them, Noel's secretary Emma has been phoning when he's busy - he even said he'd see Flynn at 2am on one occasion if I was worried  as he was still operating then and could spare a while to check him over. Needless to say we didn't need to go but it just goes to show how the man works, endless hours non stop. 

The reason I had this all done and decided to take the risks was for Flynn's future, he was lame at 18months after short walks and I could see he would only get worse - i'd rather take the risks now than see him lead a life full of restrictions and didn't think he'd go much past four or so if I didn't do it. It has been a struggle but looking at the strength of his last hip would still encourage anyone with a young dog showing lameness to consider. This op has been more difficult than the last and without Emma's support I don't know where i'd be tbh but i'd still do it all again, only next time I wouldn't expect it to be all plain sailing like the last hip, I think we were spoiled that time and perhaps this time it was more the norm. The 10% risk of dislocation is rare according to Noel, we were just unlucky that's all and he hasn't seen one in over three years. I'd never go anywhere but to him though, just love him I do.


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Those photos show how well he is doing and how amazingly you're looking after him. Very happy to read this update!


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

These pics taken a week ago show our "bedroom", lol. I have tissue down my top because in those days I was constantly crying but now things are a lot brighter. Em took the one of us asleep because Flynn was trying to lie as close to me as possible - bless him. 
Amazing how much better he looks now, his leg is well healed and he doesn't need to wear his harness as he wakes and lies there for a while, where as before he was so agitated that he'd try to stand up immediately.

Amazing how comfortable a folded duvet can be. 









Days of little sleep and constant tears.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Glad to hear this handsome lad is on the mend


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Im so pleased Flynn is getting better every day. Noel sounds fantastic but remember Flynn would not be getting better as fast and as well as he is with out you and all the love and support you give him.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

mumof6 said:


> Im so pleased Flynn is getting better every day. Noel sounds fantastic but remember Flynn would not be getting better as fast and as well as he is with out you and all the love and support you give him.


This is so true 
You and Flynn are being so fantastically brave


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2011)

Malmum said:


> My beautiful boy looking happy and getting back to normal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am smiling here just to see your beautiful boy looking so happy


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Really pleased to read such good news on Flynn, and that you are both getting some rest yourself.

The photos are brilliant 

I hope is recovery continues to go well and his back on his feet asap


----------



## DougGeneration (Apr 28, 2011)

I definitely see hope in Flynn's eye so I'm 101% sure he'll be back better than ever!


----------



## archiesmum (Aug 28, 2010)

Flynn looks fantastic, so glad everything is going well now.

Noel is certainly one special man but you and Em are very special too, having been through the same op with little Domino I know how hard it is.

When I think that there are dogs that need the op and the owners decided not to have the op saddens me. The last time we were at hydro I was asked if I could take Domino round to Noel and speak to an owner who did not want her dog to have the op because she coud not see how it could help the dog, I am glad to say she changed her mind after seeing Domino.

Hugs to you all

Val xx


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

The latest pictures are amazing. I am so relieved to hear Flynn is getting back to his old self. And he looks so happy 

And that you are now able to get some form of normality into your life and can get some rest yourself.

flynn is such handsome boy!


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

archiesmum said:


> Flynn looks fantastic, so glad everything is going well now.
> 
> Noel is certainly one special man but you and Em are very special too, having been through the same op with little Domino I know how hard it is.
> 
> ...


Thanks Val x - am glad you persuaded that owner of the benefits of surgery, although this has been harder than the last it will give Flynn such a better quality of life eventually. I have hope for his future now instead of uncertainty, which is all I would have had without the surgery.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Since going to see Noel yesterday I am cutting Flynn's ACP tablets down as soon as possible. I have already cut down from 40mgs to 10 mgs and today have started cutting back to 7mgs each time he has his sedation. The Diazepam he is having is still 20mgs but i'm suspicious as to why the UK market have banned the use of ACP tablets - Noel said once his supply has gone there will be no more and my own vet has already run out of supply. Having googled this drug i'm not liking what I read and although Flynn was fine the last op with them, this time he freaked out a little. I thought it was because of all the drugs he'd had during the last two ops, which I suppose didn't help him but since cutting right down on the ACP he has become much more settled and sleeps a whole lot better.

Noel said he didn't know why they were being discontinued but I think he must have, every company explains reasons behind withdrawing a product. What I do know is Flynn had a bad reaction last Sunday - pure panic - and we thought then that it was the ACP as he wasn't having Diazepam at the time.

All that aside he is doing really well, the hip is still in place and he is much more settled now. We will be sleeping with him for the next four weeks until the leg is strong enough to completely support itself, at the mo he still has a little swelling around the ankle and a little limp. We won't be letting him get up on his own for some weeks yet, so he'll be chaperoned completely by Em and I till his final check. The front room is now our "dorm" and we're getting quite used to it, lol.

Wish I knew why ACP has been withdrawn, have googled but can't find an explanation.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Very glad to hear how well he is doing .

Hope you find out why ACP is being withdrawn soon too.


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

Great news he's continuing to improve 

RE: the ACPs, wonder why they are not using them. Thats what the vet gave us to give bella when we had problems with her as a pup with sleeping. She used to have 4 or 5 a night


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

All sound good  except the ACP its always a worry giving them anything


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Sounds like Flynn is well on the way now, great news. I'll bet you will be so relieved when the 6 weeks are up!!
Avet over here told me that ACP's are unpredictable.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Just to let you know that Flynn's hip is still brilliant and he's mobilising well. He is still having bad days mentally inasmuch as the sedatives are not always effective in calming him down and sometimes make him hyper instead. Mostly though he is doing better but has the occasional day of restlessness when he just won't sit still - those days are a real trial for Em and I as we don't get a minutes peace. I am reducing the sedatives on the good days and only giving the full dose on bad days, can't wait for him to be able to go without them but at the mo it's too much of a risk for his hip to allow him to be his normal self as he'll want to mobilise all the more. When he gets restless though he is also confused and doesn't take any notice of us at all - very exhausting that is as we don't even get the chance to get dressed on those days, let alone eat or nap. We have my son and other two daughters who help out but not with Flynn, Em and I prefer to do that ourselves as he's crafty and we know what he's going to get up to next, lol.
I don't think we have missed daybreak since he came home, sometimes sitting in he garden in the early hours with our hot water bottles on our laps because Flynn likes it out there and if he's restless will often calm down. We have to remember how awful it all is for Flynn, he can't move without us by his side, can't sit how he wants and is constantly told what to do - poor baby must wonder what's going on. 
At least we are three weeks post op now and we've managed so far, every day his leg gets stronger and we can see the muscles in his leg developing, probably because of all the upping and downing he does. Today he has been an angel, making up for the awful day we had yesterday and my son took the top off of his crate which means he can go in with one of us to sit him properly, he's been wanting to go in his crate for ages and loves it in there now. If he moves we are able to get in quickly and re position him safely and if he should manage to lie on his new hip we can get two slings under him and with three of us in there hoist him to his feet safely. 
We don't have any worries about his hip now it's more his mental state and the confusion he sometimes has with the sedatives but in a couple of weeks he'll be able to come off of them and i'm giving the lowest dose possible now unless he gets restless when he then has a full dose. I still sleep on the floor and will do until he is officially discharged and allowed to mobilise unaided, in a way it's nice to be so near to him and to know he can't come to any harm but he never sleeps more than three hours at a time. The sedatives and the anaesthetics have completely messed up his body clock as he usually sleeps like a log at night and can easily manage a 12 hour night, lazy boy - can't wait for those days again!
Light at the end of the tunnel but a few tears from me at times as I hate to see him distressed, I don't know what i'd do without my Emma as this is definitely not a one man job, she's been an angel too and never gets impatient with Flynn even though we can only snatch two/three hours sleep at a time - bless her.
Will put a couple of pics up soon but photobucket is playing up today so can't do it just yet.


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm so glad that the recovery is going well, but from the sounds of your post you must be absolutely shattered, Flynn must know just how loved he is! I hope you manage a good nights sleep soon, and that he starts getting used to the effects of the sedatives a little better xx


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Think i've aged ten years in the last three weeks, every bone in my body ached the other day from constantly getting up and down and walking around all day long, i've gone from 55 to 65 in one big leap, lol. Thank goodness for ibuprofen and co codamol  - doctors orders to keep them up.

Days like today are wonderful but we mustn't think we're out of the woods because when it gets bad a day or two later you get very depondent and down hearted. I've put a chart on the wall for Em and I to see how many days we've coped with and try to feel good that we've got this far - we have achieved a lot, so has Flynny boy and we mustn't forget that. Had some lovely kisses from him today but yesterday he was like a different dog, nothing like our wonderful Flynny. He's getting there and so are we though.


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Really hope he continues to improve, I cant imagine how difficult it must be. Hang in there- he'll soon be good as new


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Aww! poor baby! i'm sure he understands what your doing for him! i think he is an ANGEL ON FOUR LEGS!! hugs to you all


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

Glad hes continuing to make progress


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

I have been looking through the photos in this post, they are truely amazing. flynn is such a lucky man to have owners like you and in a few months time youl be looking back at these last few weeks and giggling. There must be such a close bond between Flynn and yourself.


I have really enjoyed reading your posts and the updates on Flynns recovery. 


Really pleased he is still continuing to recover, he is a very brave boy


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

So glad that Flynn's recovery is progressing; he is very fortunate to have such a dedicated owner.


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

im so pleased flynn is getting there

it wont be long until he is back to his usual self


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Each day is a day nearer your goal, You must be really whacked with the sheer intensity of all the nursing, even the worry alone about him and his hip
wipes you out, without all the physical toll and lack of sleep. I know You have to be careful with anaesthetic with the sled dog breeds one of the first things I was told when I got one, Ive also been told ACP can drive them nuts,
Someone with loads of experience, told me tamgesic I think it is is OK with Siberians, dont know if thats something worth checking with the vet. Think Mals are like sibes as regards to pre-meds and anaesthetics, although I think they said for some reason the Eskimos can tolerate it more.

Keep your chin up, Lots of love to flynn, each days a day nearer. Big hugs to you all.


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

SOunds like an extremely difficult job for all of you, but everyone is doing great and I ams ure it will be worth it in the long run!


----------



## archiesmum (Aug 28, 2010)

You and Em have done so well and so has Flynn. I know I was exhausted looking after Domino 24 hours a day but because Domino was smaller it must have been loads easier for me than you. 

Hopefully you will have more good days than bad.

Hugs

Val xx


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

The chart is a good idea, :thumbup:



Thinking of you all :smile:


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks everyone, you are all great morale boosters  I'm sure you're right sled dog, ACP could drive them crazy, it was fine last time but coupled with the two anaesthetics this time I have to limit what I use.
Flynn's been great yesterday and today, I think being allowed in the crate has helped no end as he knows he can't just walk around and leave, making it much easier for Em and I even though we can't sleep while he's in there - just nice to see him settled.

His Auntie Carly bought him a bacon and cheese get well cake from Doggie Bakes and he loves it, has shared with the others and great for bribes. Sometimes you can hardly recognise Flynn because he's so not himself but good old dolly mixtures lets me know it's still him in there as he will do anything for them, even when in a confused mood - bless him.

A couple of pics taken today and the cake one taken Friday. 









Just chilling.









In the land of the fairies.









With his get well cake, there would have been other pics but once he tasted it he wanted to eat the lot, so hastily put the camera away to salvage the cake, lol.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

He is such a beautiful boy!! Looks like his furs really started to grow in now.


----------



## archiesmum (Aug 28, 2010)

From the pictures his leg is looking good. I am pleased to hear things are improving now he is in the cage. 

Val xx


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Just to let you know - Flynn is getting very crafty, not sleeping much but usually quite happy when he's awake. He keeps trying to lie on the new hip side and tonight caught us out by rolling onto it when we were off guard - cheeky boy! We can get him up with two slings and four people but the little tyke gets impatient and wants to do it alone, the reason I don't allow it if I can help it.
He's not confused now but isn't sleeping much, around one or two hours at a time but sleeps more often. He loves his treats and won't do anything without one which is naughty but he has been very waggy today (Sat) and more like our little boy, loves playing "mallie in the middle" with Em and I and lying in the garden watching the birds and planes. 
Not much sleep for us but at least he is more himself at the mo.


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

Just got though the thread,I'm glad to hear Flynn's op went well even though it had a big hicup in the middle. I hope he's doing really well now and that he heals up ok. Big hugs for you because you really deserve them! Big hugs for Flynn for being such a brave boy! 
Take care of yourself and hope to hear he's made a full recovery and living a better quality of life.x


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Soooooo! glad your baby is getting stronger!


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Glad hes getting better gorgeous boy


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Im so pleased he is getting better, I hope he continues to improve and that he is walking on his own soon xx


----------



## archiesmum (Aug 28, 2010)

Sound like he is doing really well. You have all done so well, it sounds as if things are getting slightly easier and there are now more good day than bad.

Hugs

Val xx


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Just a quickie. Flynn has had tummy probs recently and it looks like it was a touch of pancreatitis, lots of distress, panting and pacing yesterday, full of wind and tight as a drum belly. All back to normal now and toileting well, as he has been all along. Marty has had this in the past so the symptoms told the story. Extra pain relief, ranitidine and starving for a day have settled him completely. Too many treats and marrow from the bones must have started it so from now on no fatty food and will be keeping him on Chappie for a few days. Poor boy, always something going on with him.
He had a wonderful night last night, a great day today and this evening spent lying outside the patio doors enjoying a light drizzle of rain. He's in great spirits now and completely relaxed. He doesn't want to eat which is good as a couple of days without food will help his pancreas, although he would have had some of Emma's spag bol if i'd let him tonight, lol.
He's done nothing but wag at us today and seems very happy - bless him. xxx

A good day for Em and I, have spent it doing absolutely nothing and lazing around doing crosswords together while Flynn either slept or laid next to us on his mattress.


----------



## archiesmum (Aug 28, 2010)

Poor Flynn he has gone through it. Good to hear you had a good day and hopefully there will be more to come.

Hugs

Val xx


----------

